# Glycine Military Style



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I got this from Eastern Europe for a reasonable price. It works well, keeps good time and seems in good ( may be too good ) nick.

There is just something fishy about it that I can't put my finger on







.

I'd like some opinions from the experts. I'm satisfied with it as it is so you can be brutal







.

Here's the movement.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i guess it comes down to what you mean by 'reasonable price' ,other than that it looks like a nice watch, a bit of TLC and it will stand out, i cant see the balance markings but movement looks to be a nicely decorated unitas,nice find.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The bottom lugs dont look parallel to the watch, but slightly bent to the right


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've stuck it on a nato and been wearing it all afternoon. It is a nice looking thing.

I only came across it because I was browsing for old Ruskies.

There are no marks on the back, inside or out and nothing under the balance







.

The back is convex, push-on, stainless steel which makes it easy to see the handsome movement but will probably allow moisture and dust in







.

The photo seems to do the lugs an injustice griff. They look O.K. in real life.

I've got a month with it before I give it to nephew for his birthday. Young people do have a habit of changing their minds though














.


----------

